# cant choose which one to put into the contest



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

ok i cant decide... which one do u guys like better?

1. storm
2. jazz
3. helios


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd vote for Helios. They're all great though.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I'm kinda partial to Storm's pic.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I love your Bettas!!!

I think you should go with Storm, what a cutie!!!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I like Storm :] He's gorgous!!!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks everyone!! keep voting!!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I love Storm! What type is he? Nevermind I see your signature.

I have a guinea pig named Jazz. lol


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I like Storm! =] How do I vote in the contests btw?


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

i think when you login they have the winning picture (from last month) and it says somthing below it like vote now or sumtin like that


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Storm!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

alright thanks guys... i think its obviouse who gets in... thansk a bunch


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

JAZZ!!!
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Aurora (Sky)
My betta is a purple VT and a male.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

definitely STORMmg:mg::BIGhappy:


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Helios shes got some color


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Helios does!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

hahaha thanks for the comments... but i just posted storm in the contest for this month... the runner up right now is Helios who will be in next months, then jazz who will be in august's contest... thanks for the feedback


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Your welcome! Aurora is in the contest!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

sounds like fun... voting starts in a couple days


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

FireKidomaru said:


> hahaha thanks for the comments... but i just posted storm in the contest for this month... the runner up right now is Helios who will be in next months, then jazz who will be in august's contest... thanks for the feedback


yay for storm


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

storm apreciates all the support.... i hope he atleast gets one vote... my last fish i put in the contes, Dragon R.I.P, didnt even get a single vote


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Helios!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I hope Aurora gets a vote. Aurora is all pepped up!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Storm


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

my vote is for Storm!! love him!!!!!!


----------

